
Show HN: Cryptogami – Social trading and analytics for cryptocurrency trading - nikkwong
https://www.cryptogami.org
======
nikkwong
Hey everyone (or no one :) )—I built this over the weekend because trading in
the dark causes you to miss a lot of information and opportunities that you
may have found otherwise. Would love to get some feedback and/or opinions.
etc! Thank you!

~~~
nikkwong
Better luck next time I guess! :-)

------
roberdam
Hi Nik, great idea! Will be good to see it in action before asking to
register, too little info yet to overcome the friction to register.

~~~
nikkwong
thank you so much! I was hoping the info cards displayed would make it kind of
obvious what the interface will be like. Do they not provide enough
information? Or how do you think that could be improved? Thank you, I really
appreciate your help.

